# Access to state land?



## Cable (Nov 16, 2000)

There is a 50 acre parcel of state land that is surrounded by private land. Can I walk to it by walking on the property lines of two properties. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

i am gonna add to cable's question and ask how can there be state land surrounded by private land without a public access?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, not unless there is an easement.

It probably became tax reverted to the state and that's how it became state land and why it's land locked. That's just a guess but that's what happens many times.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

So the only people that can hunt it are the abutors ? 
Boy, that doesn't make any sense, if the abutors are hunting it then they should be giving a right of way to other public.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The best thing to to would be to go to the county building (Tax Mapping) where this land is and see if there was an easment. If there is none then your just out of luck but it's very possible there might be something for the previous owner that the adjacent owners sure are not going to tell you about.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

There are public lands all over that can not be accessed with out trespassing on some one elses property. I care take two such propertys that have to be walked thru one or the other to gain access to the federal land that corners into our private proprerty. I just had a meeting with one of our local CO's today about the tresspassers today and gave him the court data I had on this land. he had done some investigating as well and agrees that you have to trasspass to get to the federal. Hopefully when he informs the tresspassers that you can't get there from here it will end most of my problems. will have to see if the owner wants to go ahead and press charges as the CO was clear across the county when I called and the guys left before he could get here. It is sure nice to work with good COs as both of ours here have helped us with different tresspass problems. NOTE----- The federal land has plenty of road acess a mile south but they don't want to have to walk that far to hunt.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Modify the question- If I own 2 square parcels that meet at one point can the other 2 adjacent landowners combine to stop me from getting on my property?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, as long as you don't go on their property to get there. Of course private property owners normally get along better that people do that don't know each other.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

I hope I explained properly. The properties come together like this '+'. I own the upper right corner and the lower left corner. Two different people own the other two corners. Without a fence I could hop from one corner of my property to the other without touching their land (just invading their airspace). 

Now how about if they no longer liked me. Let's say both owners build a fence into their respective corners. I would have to climb their fences to get to my property now, would that be allowed?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I knew exactly what you meant. I suppose technically yes but, I don't know of a CO, another LEO, prosecutor, judge or anyone that would even look at that, air space, climbing the fence or otherwise as trespass.

Are you trying to set me up with that question?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

No, I sure wasn't trying to set you up for anything. Right now I have verbal permission to cross over my neighbors property onto mine. I was just wondering about a scenario with new neighbors.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The two properties that I caretake corner up the same as you are talking about answer guy. Their was a two-track that went into the federal land but it ran in 50 yards before crossing over. The owner of my properties put a gate up on her property, closing off the road access. The feds took her to court and lost. They have to have her permission to got thru her property to get to the federal land. The way the main road runs you actually have to trespass on the fourth piece of property before you get to ours. The road runs down our property lines and curves short of the actuall surveyed property corners so the owner on the otherside of the road owns land on both sides of the road at the property corners. Hope I haven't confused you more with my attempt to explain what I was talking about.


----------



## trapstercarl (Oct 2, 2001)

landlocked state land is pretty common. one of the propertys I hunt backs up to 17 acres of landlocked state land.great squirrels hunting and no other hunters except a few neighbors. carl


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

When I went out west this year in Wyoming. We hunted Mule deer in an area that holds 350 to 400class Elk. WORLD CLASS. We got within 100 yards and they were all on BLM (State Land), but it was ALL land locked for the Private Land hunters. 

If you had a helicopter or hot air balloon you could be killing TROPHY elk!!


----------

